

Ask HN: How to deal w/ client where the 2 owners have each fired the other? - richeyrw

So I'm dealing with a situation where the partners of one of my clients had a falling out, and now each are claiming to be the true owner of the client company.&#60;p&#62;So now each of them wants me to block the other from accessing the admin side of the website we built for them. I currently have both of them blocked, but that can't last forever. And obviously I'm requesting legal docs, but I'm curious if other people have dealt with this, and if so what they did.
======
forgingahead
Don't get dragged into this. Insist that they agree on a third-party lawyer to
handle the split, and you give the keys to that lawyer. Let them sort it out.

------
lutusp
> And obviously I'm requesting legal docs ...

And it hasn't occurred to your to hire a lawyer? Do you know the term "due
diligence"? In the present context, due diligence means getting competent
legal counsel, not asking the opinion of HN readers.

And if you don't get competent legal advice, because you are blocking both
parties, in the long run they will both win, and you will lose.

~~~
richeyrw
We have in-house counsel. And we even have access to a big SF firm. And we are
getting both their opinions. But as they say the wheels of justice move
slowly, and I basically have to decide on no access, access for one or the
other or access for both, while waiting for the lawyers to sort through
things. That's the issue.

~~~
lutusp
> I basically have to decide on no access, access for one or the other or
> access for both, while waiting for the lawyers to sort through things.

Okay then, the best advice is to tell these people that you're waiting for
legal advice -- don't do anything on your own. In other words, _you don't have
to decide_ , and you shouldn't. Any decision you make independently may be
contested by one or both parties, against your interest.

Just say you're waiting for competent legal counsel "in the best interest of
all involved parties".

------
420365247
I wouldnt get dragged into this at all! Either keep them locked out and as
others have said check out an attorney or look for legal advice online.

Have you been paid?

On a lighter note - you could unlock them both, then see who gets in first and
locks the other out, then you'll have a clear winner! ha!

~~~
chris_dcosta
"On a lighter note - you could unlock them both, then see who gets in first
and locks the other out, then you'll have a clear winner!"

I think there is something to be said about this approach even if it was said
in jest. You might also want to change your own terms and conditions before
you do this, to allow you to do this.

I doubt very much if the parties care about you at this point, they are mainly
focussed on each other, and if you hand over "the keys" in an email to both at
the same time, and resign your role as supplier, with the support of your T&Cs
your should be OK.

